# Infamous GM trucks intermediate steering shaft clunk repair DIY



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Now that GM does not care about fixing this notorious problem (this is also said to work on slip yoke clunk) on its pick up trucks, here's the fix:

Steering clunk fix


----------

